
Black Shark 5G Will Be the World’s First Phone with 16GB RAM - Lagogarda
http://alugy.com/asia/black-shark-5g-will-be-the-worlds-first-phone-with-16gb-ram/
======
gruez
>Now, why would a smartphone need so much RAM, you may ask? Well, Black Shark,
Black Shark 2 and Black Shark 2 PRO are some of the fastest gaming smartphones
on the market and Black Shark is a niche producer, aimed primarily at gamers.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but more RAM shouldn't increase gaming performance,
only multitasking performance. I'm guessing this is only a gimmick as there's
only so much they can do in terms of hardware (ie. the fastest commodity
chipset is SD 8xx and everybody's already using it), so they're resorting to
this to differentiate themselves.

------
newscracker
Apple is (perhaps?) the only smartphone maker that doesn’t advertise RAM
capacity or CPU clock frequency — measures that didn’t really mean much in the
PC era (except to confuse and confound consumers) and didn’t matter in the
smartphone era. If your hardware and software are integrated well and
optimized, you don’t need a lot of RAM (as seen in real world responsiveness
and performance of Apple devices with half or one third the RAM that some
Android devices have). Taking a wild guess, at the current rate of change, it
will be two years before many new Android phones have 16GB RAM, and at least
four years before the new flagship iPhones have that much. Heck, even most
laptops sold today are not yet at “16GB is the base RAM” level and start at
4GB (or worse).

